

Ask HN: Has anyone practised lean startup methodology in India? - mugiltsr

I read many articles where entreprenuers sell their product before building it. I am from india and I find its very difficult to follow this approach. The first question is they ask us is to show the product. Has anyone faced like these in India or any other developing country ? I feel that I am missing something. pls advice.
======
rushabh
Take their email id and keep sending them regular updates of your product
development. Add as many people you can on your list - so when you launch you
will have an audience.

